# New to Road Bikes, in Santa Barbara



## twennerstrom (Mar 4, 2008)

Just looking for local insight, on purchasing a road bike. I have been to all my local LBS and test ridden several bikes. Just not sure if a better deal online is the way to go. Budget is about $1200, preferably for total package; pedals, shoes, helmet etc. I would apprciate any help.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

The Santa Barbara bike stores are excellent. Go to any of the ones in the downtown area. Even if you could've gotten a slightly better bike for the money if you mail-ordered, your life will be a heck of a lot simpler if you buy local. Free tune-ups. Free adjustments. Mellowness when you need to switch out a saddle or stem.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2007)

twennerstrom said:


> Just looking for local insight, on purchasing a road bike. I have been to all my local LBS and test ridden several bikes. Just not sure if a better deal online is the way to go. Budget is about $1200, preferably for total package; pedals, shoes, helmet etc. I would apprciate any help.


Stick with the local LBS, especially if you're new to road biking. I bought a close out Trek model last summer from a LBS which gave me free tuneups and repairs for one year (which may be standard). I've ridden into the shop unannounced three tmes since then with small noises and and a loose headset. They diagnosed the problems and fixed them while I waited. I've also picked their brains over the months with lot's of dfferent questions about repairs and maintenance, which I mostly now do myself. It's been more than worth it. 

p.s. Don't buy cheap shoes.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

twennerstrom said:


> Just looking for local insight, on purchasing a road bike. I have been to all my local LBS and test ridden several bikes. Just not sure if a better deal online is the way to go. Budget is about $1200, preferably for total package; pedals, shoes, helmet etc. I would apprciate any help.


Go see Dave at Fast Track


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Check out the Time factory outlet store. They might have a factory second in your size with a sweet price tag. The mechanics there are excellent. Call before you go there. Their hours are funky. Here's their info: 

Time Bicycle Outlet
331 Motor Way
Santa Barbara, CA 93101
(805) 730-1901


----------



## Thorneswift (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey there, When I was shopping around for a new road bike 3 years ago I didn't have a lot of money to invest. I wound up buying a Trek 1200. It has a great frame and carbon fork.. Pretty good geometry too. Where they shave the price is on the componets: A mix of 1500 and Tiagra. I can vouch for the strength of the wheel sets as mine get a pounding and they are strong and stay true. The frame is actually pretty stiff: I push high gears and stand up a lot and it does flex, but it flexes in a way that feels really good... Like a spring. The only real bummer is the Tiagra front derailer because it requires a lot of attention to maintain adjustment. Aside from that, all you really need to do is replace the tires with a good set of 700X23's or 20's and it's a very competent bike. I get to see a lot of more expensive bikes... As I'm passing them so in my mind, a 1200 is a very good balance of quality and price.


----------



## OldRoadGuy (Dec 21, 2007)

Dave @ FastTrack is a great guy with a great shop I doubt you'd be within budget there though.
I've been to Time - Don't waste yours.
Hazards seems to be the best I've found for most "normal" riders.
Bicycle Bob's is generally considered pretty good but I've only
purchased little things from them
Velo Pro is MTB's first, Road bikes somewhere down the line.

Once you get set up if you want to ride PM me. My bike should be together in a couple
of weeks. I'm a fatty but am not new to cycling - it's just been awhile.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I bought my present bicycle at the Time Outlet. Xlnt service. A superb build job. A quality store.


----------



## OldRoadGuy (Dec 21, 2007)

Mapei said:


> I bought my present bicycle at the Time Outlet. Xlnt service. A superb build job. A quality store.


What'd you pay?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

A little over 3000 out the door -- new Time Edge Translink module, transfer of my old components onto the new frame, plus a new Campy Record bottom bracket. I brought in my old bike, a Colnago Dream Plus, and told them to duplicate the fit. They came crazy, remarkably close. The only thing I had to do was raise my saddle about three millimeters. This was February of 2006. The dollar has since fallen a bit.:mad2:


----------



## OldRoadGuy (Dec 21, 2007)

Mapei said:


> A little over 3000 out the door -- new Time Edge Translink module, transfer of my old components onto the new frame, plus a new Campy Record bottom bracket. I brought in my old bike, a Colnago Dream Plus, and told them to duplicate the fit. They came crazy, remarkably close. The only thing I had to do was raise my saddle about three millimeters. This was February of 2006. The dollar has since fallen a bit.:mad2:


Sounds like a nice ride.


----------



## twennerstrom (Mar 4, 2008)

Decided to go with Hazards, and the Felt F75. Seems to offer the most bang for the buck.


----------



## OldRoadGuy (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Dave's Great!*



OldRoadGuy said:


> Dave @ FastTrack is a great guy with a great shop I doubt you'd be within budget there though.
> I've been to Time - Don't waste yours.
> Hazards seems to be the best I've found for most "normal" riders.
> Bicycle Bob's is generally considered pretty good but I've only
> ...


I use to work for a software company a couple of doors down from Dave's place. I agree, he’s a nice guy and Trixie and the boys are great too. I just wish he would move to a larger place. The store is really cramped and poor Dave is pulled in 50 different directions by some high maintenance customers with big wallets. He was a USPS mechanic during the TdF for Lance and the boys back in 2000, and rode in the Olympics back in 1988, so he has a great reputation in the Santa Barbara cycling community. I feel his business would grow more if he got more square footage.

I wonder if the crazy rent downtown is holding him back?


----------



## OldRoadGuy (Dec 21, 2007)

I don't know how anybody can stay in business with the rents they charge.
People are paying 10-20k a month in many locations on State Street.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Retro Grouch said:


> I use to work for a software company a couple of doors down from Dave's place.


Is Callwave still in business?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Not sure about Callwave*



bigpinkt said:


> Is Callwave still in business?


I worked for Softshare, which was in the same building, but upstairs. Softshare moved down to Olive Street a couple of years ago. Great company and great people :thumbsup:


----------

